# Bifold closet door bracket



## sorethumbs (Apr 22, 2009)

How do you guys handle the bottom bifold door bracket, I'm talking new construction in a room to be carpeted. Install it before carpet, or after??? Most guys I know do it after, and most guys have had cases of the carpet catching the screw when installing, or cases of slight carpet buckle. Any tricks?????


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Most of them should have the ability to screw into the jamb in addition to the floor.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Do you mean "bi-pass"?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, cut a small hardwood block, predrill and install it on top of the carpet, then attach the bracket to the block. G


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I must be having brain fade.
The Johnson bi-fold brackets that 
I remember, mount on the jamb?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I must be having brain fade.
> The Johnson bi-fold brackets that
> I remember, mount on the jamb?


Yup, they have mounting holes both for the jam and the floor. i find when you just attach to the jam, over time the bracket settles, blocking up and securing to the block prevents that. G


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

The lighter weight tap in Johnson sets mount to the jamb. You can get a carpet riser for the Johnson bottom pivot bracket. The heavy weight Johnson sets mount to the floor and insert into pivot plates that are screwed onto the door, no tap in hole. And I also use a small block under them as Gene described.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Guess it's been a while since 
I had any heavy ones.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I always mount a 5/8" block to the floor, just slightly larger than the perimeter of the bracket. It gets mounted permanently and the carpet guys tack strip around it. Once completed, the block doesn't show and the bracket is solidly supported.:thumbsup:


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

What he said:thumbsup:


----------

